# 2nd try



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

2nd crank bait. First try with the mesh.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

2nd try? 

A+

Great looking design too. Judging by the angle of the lip and the body configuration, it looks like it will run very well. 

Great work.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work chappy. Bathtub tested?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Definitely a nice piece. Did it seem a bit easier this time? Next thing you know you'll be knockin 'em out production style.

Keep up the good work. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

I havn't tested it yet . It was a little easier i bought a cheap airbrush which was easier than spray cans, I'm already looking to upgrade to a better one with a finer spray. reading all the posts on here really shortened the learning curve, Its really nice how you guys share your tips .


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

We have all learned from each other. Once you get going, I'm sure you'll have new ideas and techniques we might not have thought of, and we can learn from you too. But above all else, number one rule... have fun doing it (with safety in mind of course).


----------

